# Avet 5.8 mxl mc



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Red, like new. Text for pics. 757235o579


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Grcrygtr said:


> Red, like new. Text for pics. 757235o579


I'll offer $100 ... But What are you asking for it ? Any trades


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...m-rules-BANS-GOING-INTO-EFFECT-FOR-VIOLATIONS

Might want to read this...

Sandcrab


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't want to break the rules. Thought I put the price on it. Sorry $200 thanks


----------

